# 512 software update



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

I hear a rumour there has been a sw update for 512 to make it easy to use with only one feed as a single tuner unit. Anyone have details?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What provider ?


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Not sure I understand " provider " ?


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

OK panic over. It seems it was in April '11, this sw rev. The 512 I just got around to unpacking ,was probably before that. Once I plugged it in it appeared to get new sw and the behavior changed.If you use just one input , the 1/2 option disappears and it powers up on the active input and doesn't bother you any more. Makes it better if you have to replace a 510 and don't want to run wires or frig around upstairs


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there are many of them: DirecTV, DTV LatAm, dish, GlobeCast, etc

by the number perhaps you mean model DVR512 by e* ?


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Quite right. The thing is a DVR 512 from Dish. I bought it in june 2011 as a replacement for my faltering 510 but the 510 is still going strong so I didn't install the new one. A bit daunted by the necessary changes to the installation. 
Now it seems I could just go ahead and replace the 510 and use the 512 as a one tuner receiver until I get the energy to change my setup.


----------

